# Anyone watching MNF pregame??



## goldhunter470 (Feb 25, 2005)

*Worst ESPN analist*​
1. Ron Jaworski250.00%2. Former Eagles QB00.00%3. Pollock125.00%4. Ron Jaworski125.00%


----------



## goldhunter470 (Feb 25, 2005)

uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke:

He makes ESPN unwatchable!!! His stupid over the top yelling is too much. His bad DJ fake voice makes my stomach hurt. Why do I bring this up? Because I'm bored and need some sleep. Have a great night everyone. :beer:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Disagree, I hate the crack attack Irvin. I can't stand him on any show. He believes just because his team won a few SB's and he had a few good seasons he knows absolutely everything that is going on in and team situation. The guy is an idiot and his laugh makes me want to puke.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Same here...Irvin makes me turn the channel.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I agree with Irvin.....But I can't stand watching MNF period because of John Madden. He is just an idiot. He repeats himself about 1000 times a game. He also contradicts himself all the time!


----------



## goldhunter470 (Feb 25, 2005)

I also think Irvin is bad, but I think the cartoonishness of his act is so over the top that I barf. It is like being in a bar and two friends are acting as silly as they can to get your attention. They both stink, and I don't like them!! And I don't know if cartoonishness is a word but it's long and I like saying it.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

uke: Irvin


----------

